# Training Doneks



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Can some of you Donek owners please share your training methods?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

My uncle used to have Doneks. He would let a tippler go with a couple of doneks. The tippler would lead the doneks up high and keep them flying over the loft. Then when they get just like he wanted them he would whistle real loud. The doneks would dive and spin and the tippler would stay up.


----------



## Axilleas (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there mate !!Tippler is the worse bird to let Doneks fly with...This is how i traine my young Greek Doneks > I let out 2 old with 1 youngsta and wait for them to climb to a height maybe 1000 feet;then I toss out my droppers.Everytime you have to do this in a same way... from same position ....I keep doing this until young bird learns. 


*Greek Doneks*


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Axilleas said:


> Hi there mate !!Tippler is the worse bird to let Doneks fly with...This is how i traine my young Greek Doneks > I let out 2 old with 1 youngsta and wait for them to climb to a height maybe 1000 feet;then I toss out my droppers.Everytime you have to do this in a same way... from same position ....I keep doing this until young bird learns.
> 
> 
> *Greek Doneks*


The tippler keeps the doneks above the loft and makes them climb. My uncle had Macedonian doneks imported from Tetovo. He never used droppers he would whistle and they would freeze then dive and twirl.


----------



## Axilleas (Jan 22, 2010)

Your uncle wasnt traning his Doneks i guess they were already trained ..Still make em fly with Tippler would effect their performance my friend. ; I am from where this birds originaly came from Greece/Macedonia this is how we traine our birds for 100s of years....Doneks r high flyers so ; you dont need another breed to make em climb......Some ppl use another breed to keep them flying over the loft ....but that cant be tippler..Tippler wont dive with Doneks when you toss ur droppers or>(whistle)..and ur young birds will stay in the air with ur tippler...You want em to learn > dive n spinn with ur signal..


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. How would I train young babies if I dont have any adults to send them up with?? 

Thanks


----------



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

take each baby with your other birds out and release them
facing the coop.They have to get the confort of the outside enviroment
I would send you training birds if you like.Live in US.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I appreciate your offer however I dont even know If i will have my birds still within the end of this year. Pops got a new job and might be moving, which means the house would have to go up for sale and etc.... I will be giving my birds to my friend to hold.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone here that is experienced with Doneks that I could speak to over the phone for training instructions???


----------

